
What's it like to make yourself rich on technology? No one seems to talk about it, why? - staunch

======
staunch
Thousands chase the dream to be independently wealthy through hacking. To have
the FU money required to live a truly free life. So what's it like to go from
stressing about an unexpectedly high phone bill to deciding where in the world
you want to live and which car matches your personality best?

Most programmers live pretty comfortable lives, but there's a vast difference
between making ends-meet and having enough money to make decisions without
that being the biggest factor.

It seems like the few who've achieved this have all been strangely silent. I
suppose they don't want to be seen as flaunting it, but I think there's plenty
of room to discuss this without going over that line.

Have any hackers discussed this publicly?

~~~
pg
I keep meaning to write this one, but it is extremely dangerous territory. One
of the many strange things you discover when you get rich is how dangerous it
is to talk about it. Most people don't mind, but occasionally one will go nuts
on you in a way that is enough to make you not want to talk about the subject
at all.

~~~
staunch
Well this is exactly the kind of thing that isn't very obvious. It sounds like
once you're wealthy there's a new set of rules you have to live by. It's a
shame everyone has had to re-learn these things for themselves because a few
bad apples can control their jealousy.

Very good to hear it's somewhere in your essay queue though. I'll try not to
get rich before you write it, so I have some idea of what to expect :-)

